# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Ищу работу >  Ищу ведущую на Новый год

## larka

:smile:Отзовитесь пожалуйста!!! Район Франкфурта, русский ресторан... Много проводить не нужно: несколько конкурсов, пару игр, элементы шоу (танец какой-то...).. Предлагайте свои услуги, пишите мне... :smile:

----------

